# firefox starts at 3rd try

## e3k

kde 4.8....

----------

## sikpuppy

Try starting it from a terminal, what's the output?

----------

## toralf

and try

```
 --safe-mode
```

----------

## e3k

will try next time i have the problem. now ff starts normally..

----------

